# 2 way radio?



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

anybody know what freq they transmit on so I can get the right band to listen in.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Channel 3 on FRS and GMRS - (462.6125). We have a new unit this year,,,, should be louder and go farther (and have a new backup too)... cya!!


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Another note... any family channel radio will work. (the ones that say 2 mile range). The newer 5-10 mile radios also will work as they use the same channel 3...


----------

